# How to write "Statement regarding future plans"



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Does anyone have an experience of writing "Statement regarding our future plans" as part of the "Evidence of Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other" concerning a Partner 309 (100) Visa?

I know what to write/what our future plans are , but I am not sure if I should submit typed letter documents (written by both of us).... would that not need to be legalized or certified in some way?! Or do we just literally write them a letter about our future plans?

If someone has a template to share, that would be awesome!

Thank you so much for reading!


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

You don't need a template - there is no one way to write these things.

My partner and I wrote one large document - about 6 pages - that was a statement about our relationship "story" how we met, when we moved I together, any large events or life decisions and at the end we wrote about our future plans eg but a house, get married in the next five or so years before having children. It read like a story. We typed those up and signed them at the bottom - we didn't get them certified or anything like that.


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes! Just as Engaus said, just type up your statement, print it on A4 sheets and just make sure to put your full name, signature and date at the bottom of statements. No need to get anything certified.
My husband and I wrote separate ones. Both signed it at the bottom 
Hope this helps. Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Certainly write one each - they want to see that you both have the same thoughts about your future


----------



## BREID (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you so much for answering guys! Have a great day!


----------



## Becky26 (Jun 18, 2013)

BREID said:


> Thank you so much for answering guys! Have a great day!


No worries, happy to help BREID 
Good Luck!

Kind Regards,
Becky


----------

